# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  ESR Analog meter

## VARMAX

Ένα οργανάκι το οποίο κάποιες φορές μπορεί να αποδειχθεί πολύτιμο εργαλείο.
Το κύκλωμα χρησιμοποιεί 5 απλά τρανζίστορ γενικής χρήσης και κοινά εξαρτήματα και η μόνη προσοχή που πρέπει να δοθεί είναι στην επιλογή των δύο διόδων D3,D4 που πρέπει να είναι χαμηλής χωρητικότητας small signal schotky.
Το όργανο αυτό, σύμφωνα με τον σχεδιαστή του (JAY DIDDY) δεν μετράει ακριβώς το esr,αλλά μετράει την εσωτερική αντίσταση του πυκνωτή στα 100 khz,οπότε για πυκνωτές μεγαλύτερους από μερικά μικροφαραντ είναι περίπου το ίδιο με το esr.
Εξάλλου όταν ένας πυκνωτής είναι χαλασμένος, το esr  του θα είναι πολλές φορές πάνω από το όριο του.
Η κλίμακα του είναι 0-10 Ω
Oι μετρήσεις μπορεί να γίνουν και in circuit.


Το σχέδιο καθώς και πολλές πληροφορίες βρίσκετε εδώ
https://www.eevblog.com/forum/projec...er-design/?all

----------

agis68 (28-11-18), 

aktis (19-02-19), 

angel_grig (26-12-18), 

elektronio (28-11-18), 

Hulk (28-11-18), 

IRF (28-11-18), 

nestoras (28-11-18), 

Panoss (28-11-18), 

SeAfasia (24-12-18), 

selectronic (27-11-18)

----------


## Panoss

Ωραίος Μιχάλη! Δουλεύει καλά;
(αυτό το συγκεκριμένο esr meter εδώ κι ένα χρόνο το 'χω βάλει σκοπό να το φτιάξω...κι ακόμα το φτιάχνω! :Biggrin: )

----------


## VARMAX

> Ωραίος Μιχάλη! Δουλεύει καλά;
> (αυτό το συγκεκριμένο esr meter εδώ κι ένα χρόνο το 'χω βάλει σκοπό να το φτιάξω...κι ακόμα το φτιάχνω!)



 Καλησπέρα Πάνο!Ευχαριστώ.
Ναι μια χαρά δουλεύει!είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
Άμα το έχεις βάλει σκοπό.. προχώρα το!

----------


## ninolas

Καλησπερα πολύ ωραία κατασκευή
Από που πήρες την οθόνη? (δεν ξέρω πως λέγεται τέλος πάντων)

----------


## VARMAX

> Καλησπερα πολύ ωραία κατασκευή
> Από που πήρες την οθόνη? (δεν ξέρω πως λέγεται τέλος πάντων)



Καλησπέρα.Σε ευχαριστώ.
Το μικροαμπερόμετρο  το πήρα από το  ebay

----------


## mixos

Το γραφικό για το πανελ το έχεις σε κάποιο αρχείο?

----------


## VARMAX

> Το γραφικό για το πάνελ το έχεις σε κάποιο αρχείο?



Καλησπέρα,όχι δεν το έχω.Με παίδεψε αρκετά ο σχεδιασμός πάντως.
photoshop, εκτύπωση και πάλι photoshop..... κτλ. μέχρι να το πετύχω.
Πάντως υπάρχουν και ειδικά software σχεδιασμού για όργανα πίνακος αν το ψάξεις.

----------


## mixos

έλεγα μήπως είχες αυτό το photoshop αρχείο. Θα ήταν πολύ βοηθητικό. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## VARMAX

> έλεγα μήπως είχες αυτό το photoshop αρχείο. Θα ήταν πολύ βοηθητικό. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.



Μιχάλη είσαι τυχερός!!Το είχα αποθηκεύσει σε εξωτερικό σκληρό.Το βρήκα!
Στο στέλνω πμ γιατί δεν με αφήνει λόγο μεγέθους. 
Δωράκι Χριστουγέννων!
έχε υπόψιν όμως  ότι το οργανάκι που χρησιμοποίησα είναι πιο φαρδύ,οπότε δεν ξέρω αν σου ταιριάξει.

----------


## ThanosR

Ωραία κατασκευή! Καλύτερη από τη δική μου (αναλογικό επίσης) που καθώς βαριέμαι να ψάχνω για κουτιά συσκευασίας την έχω σε κουτί από ταραμοσαλάτα  :Biggrin: 

Η συμβουλή μου είναι να μετρήσεις την κατανάλωση (σε αναμονή και καθώς μετράει πυκνωτή) γιατί μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερη από ότι πιστεύεις εμπειρικά.
Επίσης, βάλε και ένα βύσμα για εξωτερική παροχή τροφοδοσίας, για όταν θα είσαι στον πάγκο και δεν θα θέλεις να σε πουλήσει η μπαταρία στη μέση της επισκευής.

Ανφορικά με την κλίμακα του μικροαμπερόμετρου, από ένα σημείο και μετά δεν θα κοιτάς καν το νούμερο, θα ξέρεις που περιμένεις να δεις τη βελόνα.
Στο σχέδιο που υλοποίησα προσπάθησα να μεγενθύνω (με πειραματικές αλλαγές εξαρτημάτων) όσο περισσότερο γινόταν την περιοχή 0-έως-1, γιατί εκεί πέφτει η πλειοψηφία των πυκνωτών που μετράω σε τροφοδοτικά.

----------


## VARMAX

[QUOTE=ThanosR;860380]
Επίσης, βάλε και ένα βύσμα για εξωτερική παροχή τροφοδοσίας, για όταν θα είσαι στον πάγκο και δεν θα θέλεις να σε πουλήσει η μπαταρία στη μέση της επισκευής.

Ανφορικά με την κλίμακα του μικροαμπερόμετρου, από ένα σημείο και μετά δεν θα κοιτάς καν το νούμερο, θα ξέρεις που περιμένεις να δεις τη βελόνα.
/QUOTE]

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά!
Νομίζω ότι για νορμάλ χρήση η μπαταρία του δεν έχει θέμα. Παρόλα αυτά καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει και εξωτερική τροφοδοσία ,όπως λες, μιας και πρόκειται για εργαλείο πάγκου. Όπως επίσης θα μπορούσε να μπει και ένα ενδεικτικό led που να ειδοποιεί όταν η μπαταρία πέσει κάτω από κάποιο όριο .
Σκέφτομαι κάποια στιγμή να φτιάξω και ένα leakage tester  και να βάλω και το esr meter  μαζί στο ίδιο κουτί με κοινή τροφοδοσία ώστε να έχω ένα ολοκληρωμένο όργανο.
Σχετικά με την κλίμακα ,είναι έτσι όπως τα λες!

----------


## ThanosR

> Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά!



Επίσης! Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλο τον κόσμο!





> Όπως επίσης θα μπορούσε να μπει και ένα ενδεικτικό led που να ειδοποιεί όταν η μπαταρία πέσει κάτω από κάποιο όριο .



Με βάση αναφοράς το δικό μου αναλογικό, όταν η μπαταρία πέσει κάτω από το όριο τάσης εισόδου του 7805, το όργανό θα αρχίσει να μην μηδενίζει και να κάνει διάφορα παλαβά. Θα το καταλάβεις χωρίς επιπλέον κύκλωμα.





> Σκέφτομαι κάποια στιγμή να φτιάξω και ένα leakage tester και να βάλω και το esr meter μαζί στο ίδιο κουτί με κοινή τροφοδοσία ώστε να έχω ένα ολοκληρωμένο όργανο.



Όταν έρθει εκείνος ο καιρός και χρειαστεί και το leakage tester, καλό θα ήταν να φτιάξεις το πασίγνωστο (και απανταχού κοπιαρισμένο -πάμφθηνο στο ebay) AVR_Transistortester.
https://www.mikrocontroller.net/arti...ansistortester 
To leakage tester είναι ενσωματωμένο στη μέτρηση πυκνωτών. Επίσης μετράει πηνία, αντιστάσεις, συχνότητα, transistor, έχει self-calibration... με λίγα λόγια τα έχει όλα!
...εκτός από στοιχειώδη προστασία στην είσοδο μέτρησης (το δικό σου έχει δύο διόδους παράλληλες και ανάστροφες - και πάλι όχι το τέλειο)
Στο site έχουν προτείνει κάποιο σχέδιο για προσθήκη σωστής προστασίας, θέλει διάβασμα.

Tο αναλογικό θα σε πάει μακρύτερα από ότι φαντάζεσαι, οπότε δεν υπάρχει βιασύνη  :Smile: 

...και μία φωτό από το AVR_Transistortester (μέτρηση πυκνωτή)

----------


## mixos

Ολοκλήρωσα και εγώ την κατασκευή αυτού του ESR meter. Τι αμπέρόμετρο χρησιμοποιήσατε? 50uA ή 100uA. 
Εγώ έβαλα ένα 100μA με την αντίσταση R24 να την υπολογίζω σχεδόν μηδέν, διότι η εσωτερική αντίσταση του αμπερομέτρου ήταν 2440Ω, λίγο υψηλή μου φάνηκε.

Κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές και θα επανέλθω με μετρήσεις.

----------

mikemtb (05-02-19)

----------


## mixos

Έκανα μερικές δοκιμές με κάποιους πυκνωτές και σχεδόν όλοι είχαν χαμηλό  ESR κάτω απο *0,4-0,3 Ohm*, ως εδώ καλα. Θα είναι σε καλή κατάσταση. Έπειτα  δοκίμασα να μετρήσω έναν σκασμένο πυκνωτή που λογικά θα έχει αρκετά  μεγάλη αντίσταση (η μήπως όχι ?). Το αποτέλεσμα όμως με γέμισε απορία  μιας και ήταν κοντά στο *1 άντε 1,5 Ohm*, ενώ θα ανέμενε κανείς αρκετά  μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση. Εσείς τι μετρήσεις είχατε στους δικούς σας  πυκνωτές?

----------


## Panoss

Για μέτρα μια αντίσταση 10Ωμ να δεις πόσο σου τη μετράει.

----------


## mixos

Χρησιμοποίησα ένα ποντεσιόμετρο 10Ω για να δω πως μετράει το οργανάκι σε  όλη την κλίμακα και μπορώ να πω ότι μετράει πολυ καλά την αντίσταση, αν υποθέσουμε  ότι στην ακραια θέση έχει 0,2-0,3Ω αντίσταση και όχι μηδέν και στην τελική θέση σχεδόν 10Ω.

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι με το ποντεσιόμετρο συνδεδεμένο και γυρισμένο περίπου στο μέσο και η δευτερη είναι με έναν σκασμένο πυκνωτή όπου δείχνει αντίσταση ESR περίπου 1,5Ω. Οπότε μάλλον είναι λογική αυτή η τιμή για σκασμένο πυκνωτή.

----------


## Panoss

Τσέκαρε με αυτό τον πίνακα (υπάρχουν και άλλοι):

----------

mikemtb (11-02-19)

----------


## mixos

Επισυνάπτω το video της δοκιμής με το ποντεσιόμετρο.

----------


## mixos

Επισυνάπτω το τελειωμένο ESR meter με το γραφικό στο οργανάκι, όπου φαίνεται να μετρά έναν "ταλαιπωριμένο" πυκνωτή και να βγάζει εποτέλεσμα 3Ω.
Οποιος θέλει το συγκεκριμένο γραφικό, ας αφήσει μήνυμα και θα το επισυνάψω.

----------


## VARMAX

Άψογος!Πολύ καθαρή κατασκευή!Βάλτο και σε ένα κουτάκι και θα ναι super!

----------


## Panoss

Ωραίο! Δουλεύει σωστά τελικά;
Βάλε και λινκ από το αμπερόμετρο...

----------


## mikemtb

> "ταλαιπωριμένο" πυκνωτή
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77097



Μακριά ποδαράκια και ψιλοφουσκωμενο πυκνωτή δεν έχω ξανασυναντησει 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mixos

> Μακριά ποδαράκια και ψιλοφουσκωμενο πυκνωτή δεν έχω ξανασυναντησει 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



Είναι γιατί δεν είχα κάποιον χαλασμένο πυκνωτή για δοκιμή και τον χάλασα εγώ, βάζοντας τον ανάποδα σε τάση!  :Tongue:

----------


## mixos

> Ωραίο! Δουλεύει σωστά τελικά;
> Βάλε και λινκ από το αμπερόμετρο...



Δουλεύει γενικά καλά, με βαση τις δοκιμές που έκανα με το ποντεσιόμετρο  10Ω, η κλίμακα είναι οκ στο μεγαλύτερο ευρος της (συμβαδίζει με την τιμή της αντίστασης) εκτός από το ακραίο  σημείο κοντά στα 10Ω, όπου τερματίζει με 8Ω αντίσταση.
Αυτό όμως δεν είναι πρόβλημα μιας και μια τέτοια μεγάλη τιμή δείχει πρόβλημα για τους περισσότερους πυκνωτές, εκτός από κάποιους μικρής χωρητικότητας και υψηλής τάσης.

----------


## mixos

> Άψογος!Πολύ καθαρή κατασκευή!Βάλτο και σε ένα κουτάκι και θα ναι super!



Το επόμενο βήμα είναι το κουτάκι του. Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες με την κατασκευή ολοκληρωμένη.

----------


## mixos

> Ωραίο! Δουλεύει σωστά τελικά;
> Βάλε και λινκ από το αμπερόμετρο...



Το αμπερόμετρο το αγόρασα από εδώ, στα 13 ευρώ περίπου

https://www.inter-shop.gr

----------


## Panoss

Πολύ ακριβό ρε Μιχάλη. Στο ebay άντε να 'χει 3-4 ευρώ.
Ντάξει δεν πειράζει, καλοδούλευτο!

----------


## mixos

> Πολύ ακριβό ρε Μιχάλη. Στο ebay άντε να 'χει 3-4 ευρώ.
> Ντάξει δεν πειράζει, καλοδούλευτο!



To ξέρω, αλλά από εβαυ ήθελε 40 ημέρες για να έρθει και προτίμησα από τοπικό κατάστημα.

----------


## mixos

Επισυνάπτω και το δικό μου γραφικό για το οργανάκι που χρησιμοποίησα.

meter_scale.pdf

----------


## mixos

Ολοκλήρωσα και εγώ την κατασκευή και επισυνάπτω δύο φωτογραφίες. Το ESR meter δουλευει μια χαρά, αρκεί να μην το ξεχάσει κανείς στο ON γιατί τρώει την μπαταρία σε λίγες ώρες.

----------


## Panoss

Μπράβο πολύ ωραίο! Επαγγελματικό!
Αν μπορείς κάνε και τη σύνδεση των καλωδίων με μπόρνες - μπανάνες (αν το λέω σωστά) ώστε να αλλάζεις καλώδια πολύ πιο εύκολα:

----------


## mixos

> Μπράβο πολύ ωραίο! Επαγγελματικό!
> Αν μπορείς κάνε και τη σύνδεση των καλωδίων με μπόρνες - μπανάνες (αν το λέω σωστά) ώστε να αλλάζεις καλώδια πολύ πιο εύκολα:



Λέω να μην βάλω μπανάνες γιατί δεν έχει πολύ χώρο στο κουτάκι και δεν νομίζω να τις αλλάζω συχνά, μάλλον ένα led θα βαλω για να μην το ξεχνάω αναμένο.

----------

